# Anyone bow hunt in ghillie suit?



## orrsmills (Aug 12, 2009)

I was thinking about buying a ghillie suit to try and hunt off the ground this year. Anyone use one for bowhunting? pros cons...!! Thanks


----------



## bennymj171 (Apr 9, 2007)

I would also like to hear some info on this


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

i do not but a good friend does,he hunts alot of hedge rows without any large enough trees for a stand,he kills deer wearing it every year,you can not see him from very close distance and he has had deer close enough to poke with an arrow while wearing it.he did some trimming on his to get it to work for bow hunting and it is wroking very well for him.


----------



## orrsmills (Aug 12, 2009)

dtrkyman said:


> i do not but a good friend does,he hunts alot of hedge rows without any large enough trees for a stand,he kills deer wearing it every year,you can not see him from very close distance and he has had deer close enough to poke with an arrow while wearing it.he did some trimming on his to get it to work for bow hunting and it is wroking very well for him.


You know where he bought it?

Thanks


----------



## Romad816 (Jul 21, 2010)

My wife and I have hunted rifle season with ghillies. With the setup we have it would take a lot of work to make them compatible with bow hunting. now keep in mind the idea of ghillie suits is to break up the form of the human body. Actual color wont matter much to deer like it would with another human. So keep it as simple as possible and allow yourself enough space in the net to add local vegetation to enhance the non-human form. 
This setup would be a good start for bowhunting but keep in mind you want to add leaves, limbs and the like from local vegetation. and you can see where other problems will start to rise (strings from the suit getting in the cams or catching the string upon release :


----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*Ghillie suits*

The ONLY camo I wear now; makes anyone disappear in the woods; I use one and only hunt from the ground; I fill my tags every year and have deer and turkeys close enough to actually touch with my arrow; I cut off the sleeves of a sweat shirt and pull them over my arms so that it doesn't bother my string on bow; it matters not what you wear underneath be it camo or not; I wear carhart clothing when temps are cold, and just regular blue jeans and shirts when it's warm; 

Ghillie suits, IMO, are the only thing to buy and wear; they work so well it's almost scary.............:darkbeer:


----------



## Romad816 (Jul 21, 2010)

seeya said:


> they work so well it's almost scary.............:darkbeer:


I have hunted public land and had a jake run right into me, literally. he then took a step back and couldnt figure out *** just happend. 

I have also had a son and dad pair walk in from behind me, stop and pick up my quiver never seeing me till I said hi. I have never heard a teenage boy scream like a little girl and run like that before in my life. :laugh:


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Leafy wear*

The true Ghillie is a bit too stringy for me. The risk of getting that string caught up in my bow string is too high.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm really thinking of getting one of these:

http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=7101X

I have read they work pretty well as long as you trim the hanging parts on your bow arm.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

> I have never heard a teenage boy scream like a little girl and run like that before in my life.


Just about fell off my chair reading this... :set1_rolf2:

Awesome!

BTW, I have a Cabela's Leafy Suit and headcover. Works great!

Joe


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

i use a ghillie its the best concealment there is. the pic of the ghillie up top there is no danger of any string getting caught anywhere


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

orrsmills said:


> You know where he bought it?
> 
> Thanks


rhanco safari i believe he has.


----------



## XxRAGEnHOYTxX (May 16, 2010)

Cabelas has the tcs suit good n warm weather and covers my carhart bibs n the winter... Tcs Total concealment system


----------



## john kristian (Dec 31, 2005)

*Get a synthetic..*

I had two, now just one, b/c the jute one reeked and shed too much. I think in a tree ASAT is better because of open space blending, but on the ground, you just can't be seen. The guy who bought mine off ebay uses it to capture illegal aliens. Threads did get caught up in the bow, but not bad. Get a good one with fine bug mesh and zippers, $100 or more.

JK


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think you are better off with a really good quality 3D Leafy Camo Suit, like Cabelas makes. I have hunted in that off the ground for years...whitetails and turkeys both. If you scrunch down, you really look like a bush, but they are no where near as heavy and hot as most full on ghillie suits.


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

I have an ASAT leafy suit and for standing in or around a corn field, I don't think there's anything better. In fact, I've gotten lost because I couldn't find myself.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

3d leafy camo is a lot easier and I've never once been spotted. Actually just the leafy top/shirt and a hat are the main things. I've been 10' from 5 deer and they never so much as glance at me or try to figure out what I am. Often I'll just wear the leafy hat (I had it on in my avatar picture) when I'm in a stand. I was only 5' high when I took that 21" wide 8 pt. The bottoms are always restrictive and don't fit well, you need to be able to move.


----------



## Cmarti (Oct 15, 2004)

I gave up strings for 3d Revolution suits from Bass Pro, or Ghil Leaf from Cabelas. No snags, burrs and tangles. Open grass fields the Ghillie worked well, but was a nightmare in brush and brambles.


----------



## snikwah (May 22, 2010)

Romad816 said:


> My wife and I have hunted rifle season with ghillies. With the setup we have it would take a lot of work to make them compatible with bow hunting. now keep in mind the idea of ghillie suits is to break up the form of the human body. Actual color wont matter much to deer like it would with another human. So keep it as simple as possible and allow yourself enough space in the net to add local vegetation to enhance the non-human form.
> This setup would be a good start for bowhunting but keep in mind you want to add leaves, limbs and the like from local vegetation. and you can see where other problems will start to rise (strings from the suit getting in the cams or catching the string upon release :


cool look what's a suit cost?




..


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

I bought one a few years ago made by Rancho Safari called a shaggy suit. It is a lot like the TCS from Cabelas. It is strips of fabric sewn into the material. When I first bought it I went squirrel hunting to see how it worked. With a 22 I had my limit in 45 minutes and all but one were shot on the ground no farther than 25 yards. I have had squirrels and birds almost join me in the stand. Had an owl one day light on a limb 15 feet in front of me and just kept moving his head from side to side trying to figure me out. Since only my face was showing I got a little nervous that he might think I was something tasty and talons to the eyes probably would not feel good so I scared him away. As for deer it is the bomb. Now do not think that they will never see you because any movement at the wrong time no matter what you are wearing will get you but it has fooled more than a few. 

The strips are trimable for bow hunting but my only complaint is after lots of wear they start coming off. They could have used a heavier thread to sew the strips on, but it is still worth the money.


----------



## 1badwood (May 31, 2009)

I have one and I tried hunting with it once. I hadn't made it 100 yards up through the woods and I had collected every stick, leaf, and briar imaginable. The one I have looks just like the one in the pic above. I think the ASAT leafy would be better.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

The old reliable "Tree Tux". The smell of those will ever be etched in my brain.


----------



## EZ4U (Dec 28, 2005)

uryc, that reminds me of a friend of mine who was wearing one in a tree stand one time and an owl landed about 30 feet away. For what ever reason he dicided to just not move and stick his tongue out and wiggle it. Yep, the owl did not hesitate, in a flash he had a face full of owl! He said he wouldn't do that again! LOL.


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

I use them on yotes, however for deer I much prefer asat or predator fall grey


----------



## jen (Dec 20, 2004)

I have two left handed "Bow Hunter" Ghillie suits I would sell pretty cheap. They are brand new never been used. Just sitting in a box. They are left handed but I am sure with a little trimming they could be used right handed. One is Mossy Oak and the other is woodland. PM me for information.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Dean Bower said:


> The true Ghillie is a bit too stringy for me. The risk of getting that string caught up in my bow string is too high.


Dean: I know how you feel, I felt the same way. I found that you can trim the strings where the hunter needs to without damaging the suit. It even worked in South Africa for me.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

It is clear to me now where all the Sasquatch sightings are coming from.....


----------



## Bgargasz (Apr 20, 2009)

Marc Anthony makes a suit for bow hunting. Runs about $180. Ill be getting one this year.


Sent via smoke signal


----------



## choriz (Jan 30, 2014)

I bow hunt with mine all the time. You can easily find them online...I got mine and www.onedirtyghillie.com. Honestly after you hunt with a ghillie you are not wanna go back.


----------

